# Should I shoe or not?



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Some horses need shoes, most don't. It of course depends on your horse and what you are doing with him or her. Are you riding a lot? What type of terrain? Is your horse sound without shoes? If the answer to the last question is yes and your farrier and vet see no reason why you should shoe then keep him/her barefoot. 

I know that there are some folks that have strong opinions on barefoot only horses but I always put the horse before my opinion. What does your horse need? It is a very good chance he/she won't need shoes but again, vet and farrier will let you know that. For that matter, your horse will let you know if they are needed or not.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

If you need them, you need them. If not, then don't. I've noticed that many people shoe their horses just for their own piece of mind, and in turn the horse suffers for it. Why do you feel that you need to make the decision? Something change about your horse? Lame? New discipline? These all play a factor. Personally, I believe the majority of horses can do their job better barefoot, but I do also see the need for shoes in certain circumstances.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Inga said:


> For that matter, your horse will let you know if they are needed or not.


This is the bottom line. Your vet and farrier can give you an opinion, but you'll never know until you actually try barefoot.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Peace** 

Grammar errors bug me so I must correct myself.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My rule is barefoot unless they need support. Only your horse will know if they need more support, but the farrier can guide you into some decisions.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My horse has great hooves and I ride in soft terrain so I have not used shoes but I took a lesson and the instructor suggested shoes to help my horse break over better and she did move much more balanced with shoes.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. If it helps, she is a 14 y/o Arab mare.


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

i use shoes. but we do alot of trail riding in rocky conditions. some riding on asphalt. and 3/4 weighted shoes on the front of my gelding makes him gait better. 

this time of yr. im only riding for short periods around the farm, no rough surphaces .... i had the farrier pull the shoes. it gives the hooves a break. around march they will go back on.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot of horses will do equally well with or without shoes as long as the farrier or trimmer knows what they're doing. (There are a surprising number out there who don't, though, and I'm finding that I pretty much need to learn to trim myself to know whether or not my horse's feet are being done correctly!) It's usually cheaper to have the horse barefoot.

As others have said, some horses really do need shoes to be comfortable and sound. I don't believe a properly applied shoe causes harm, so I can understand that a lot of people seem to err on the side of "caution" and leave shoes on, or are so used to seeing shod horses only that they don't realize that shoes may not be necessary for a horse in work.


----------



## PleasureLoverxx (Dec 15, 2013)

some horses need them and some dont.. i always shoe show horses. ask your shoe guy.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sometimes shoes are a necessary evil. 

There are hoof boots available (a whole variety) if you dont want to shoe. Expensive in the beginning but will pay for themselves in the long run compaired to shoeing cost. They must fit well and are applied before riding and removed afterwards. I only shoe when I need to. I have used the Easy boot (the modern ones work even better) with the Gator application with success. There are various good ones out there though to choose from.

If you show you might have to shoe for I am not sure if shows allow hoof boots.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I would ask your farrier what he thinks if your horse's hooves are strong enough and the terrain is all right ect.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Talk to your farrier--if they are knowledgable they should be able to give you an answer.

Personally, I'm with Skyseternalangel. If my horse doesn't need them, they aren't on. 
My boy is shod on all four feet because he needs them /shrug


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Meadow said:


> I have been wondering this for a while. Some say not to, some say you need to. But it is rather expensive and I know it really depends on your ground, but will it help or cause problems down the road?


"down the road" being shod causes more problems than being unshod could hope to create. I've spent more time fixing feet that where shod than anything else that has to do with a horse.

No horse "needs" to be shod. They just need to have feet that are conditioned to hard terrain. That's been proven for a LONG time. The problem people run into is trying to do things without first preparing the horse's feet. If you have a horse that is shod to "protect" it's feet all your doing is preventing the foot for functioning properly (e.g. food is unable to expand under weight and blood flow is reduced) and preventing the foot for becoming conditioned for the ground you want to ride on. I won't go into the host of problems that tend to be all too common with having a horse shod (and too often not even noticed....e.g. constricted heels)

I ride on the road all the time. Have for over 40 years with any horse we had. Granted I had to condition many of them for doing a lot of miles on a road, but once done it's not a problem. Gordon Naysmith (I might have the last name spelled wrong) rode unshod from south Africa to around central Europe back in the early 70's. (I shudder to think of what he was told and/or called by people when he did that)

Science and even logic disproves the some can and some can't go unshod. The hoof of every horse is made of the same material. Different pigments, but same material. If it's condition it will hold up.

Start out slow with short rides on hard ground (e.g. paved roads work, but you can move to harder surfaces too). If you ride daily you can increase the distance after some weeks which can be gaged by the level of wear (e.g. .25 miles to .5 miles, but that's a small amount unless the horse has been on really soft ground or has been shod so that the feet are basically "soft" and would need a slower start). A softer hoof will wear more at first but eventually you'll notice a reduction in the wear. Do not over do it, as that will wear the hoof down to much (to the sole) and force you to take a week off from hard ground to let the hoof grow out enough.
As you do this you'll find the feet will wear and require less trimming and more of just touch up now and then. As they become more conditioned and toughen up they'll wear less unless you ride more. If you keep at it the hoof can become so tough that it's not worth trying to use a hoof knife on it and they only become useful for the bars and frog.

In my teenage days (long ago) even my white mare's feet (whom everyone except my family members (none of our horses were shod) told me I had to shoe because "white feet are soft" :lol: (rubbish) ended up with feet tough enough to ride on the highway 5-15+ miles a day 3-6 days a week depending on where we were going to be that day. But that was true of all our horses (I just had the only white one....who's hoof was supposedly to "soft" :lol

If the need arises that you need to ride on hard surfaces a significant amount before the feet are ready I'd suggest trying boots. They protect the foot better than a shoe (it's really tough to get a stone bruise in boots and shoes don't protect against that) and allow the foot to continue functioning properly (just doesn't allow for continued conditioning). And unlike a shoe you can use them for day take them off then use them again if the need arises again. Allowing you to continue working on conditioning in the mean time.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, and asking a farrier if horses need shoes is like asking a pig farmer if people should eat pork, how a chicken farmer if people should eat chicken or a vegan if people shouldn't eat meat. See how many automobile mechanics you can find who think that the use of automobiles should be abandoned and we should switch to man and animal powered transportation (e.g. bicycles, horses, etc....) :lol::lol::lol:

No one who makes money doing something is going to say that it isn't needed (and certainly isn't going to admit that it's a problem :lol


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Oh, and asking a farrier if horses need shoes is like asking a pig farmer if people should eat pork, how a chicken farmer if people should eat chicken or a vegan if people shouldn't eat meat. See how many automobile mechanics you can find who think that the use of automobiles should be abandoned and we should switch to man and animal powered transportation (e.g. bicycles, horses, etc....) :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> No one who makes money doing something is going to say that it isn't needed (and certainly isn't going to admit that it's a problem :lol


Actually, I just had my horse's shoes pulled based off my farrier's opinion that he would benefit from it. An ethical farrier will recommend what he truly believes is best for the horse (whether he's right or not is another story)


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Actually, I just had my horse's shoes pulled based off my farrier's opinion that he would benefit from it. An ethical farrier will recommend what he truly believes is best for the horse (whether he's right or not is another story)


I'm happy that your farrier recommended that. 

 The statement was asking a farrier "if *horses* need shoes".
I'm sure there are plenty of farriers who might say that a specific horse might not need shoes. That's probably why so many people believe that some do and some don't (the reality being that none do). Shoeing horses was something that came out of Europe. None of the great horse societies of history had shod horses. Ever wonder why feral horses (e.g. Mustangs and Brumbies) don't have terribly messed up feet? And they range over some pretty rough terrain, but the poor, neglected creatures don't have anyone to put shoes on them. :lol: (unless they get caught and returned to a domestic state). OH, it must be domestication that makes them need shoes. :lol:
A farrier would not be a farrier if he didn't believe that horses need shoes. If they didn't believe that they wouldn't be putting shoes on a horse :lol:.
They'd recommend that all horses remain unshod (since it's what's healthy for the foot) and tell you how to best care for and prepare the foot for the ground you plan to ride on.
And for those who want to use the farriers answer that "there are cases when shoeing is necessary" for treating things like severe laminitis, well, that special shoeing isn't actually necessary either. In fact, especially with all the things available today, shoeing isn't required. e.g. Cases with coffin bone penetration have been successfully treated without the horse being shod. Other ways can allow checking the progress up close as often as desired without having to pull shoes and put them back on and does not damage to the hoof (which, however slight someone might want to argue it is, nails always damage or degrade (use whichever you prefer ) the hoof. Law of physics still applies )

Everyone has the right to do what they want to their own horse. So for those who want to believe that some or even all horse need shoes...knock yourselves out. It's your horse and no one is likely to stop you from doing it (no one's going to stop you from smoking either, but it doesn't change the fact that it's harmful). :lol:

I've never had mine shod, but that was at first the result of my family never keeping shod horses. Later I learned more about equine feet medically (along with the more information about their digestive system and why we never fed grain, but that's a different topic although it can end up as a foot issue). There have certainly been some that had been shod that required time to fix and make the foot right again.
I also don't fix the feet on someone's horse(s) if they are going to have them shod again. What would be the point? It's like saving a condemned man so he can be hanged a few days later :lol:. I let them go to a farrier. They and the farrier both happy and I'm not stressed over it. :lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess for the sake of the OP, who really just wants to know for the well being of her horse I'll provide a piece of the tip of the ice berg on having unshod horses vs shod. Expecting anyone to just take my word for it is really expecting a leap of faith :lol: (especially when farriers and even some vets...including mine back in the 70's...might be telling you different. Personally I don't really care if anyone believes me. I have enough people who do because of the feet I've worked on, but I'm by no means that best at all of it. They just keep coming to me because of the results and I don't charge for my work :lol: (I do it for the horse so long as it will remain unshod and that's always been enough for me) There are many studies that have been done, but you can dig them up for yourselves.

I do however want to give the OP some source of information to start with and hopefully help them see that shoeing really isn't the best thing. I've selected a person who had a tough fight to over come the traditional mindset of dealing with horses in Germany (you'd have to understand the Deutsch mentality about horses). Dr Hiltrud Strasser.

I'm sure there are loads of things out there. Here's a link to just one thing. It covers more, but I'm posting it mainly because it gives examples of repairing severely damaged feet on horses that were going to be put down (i.e. not even shoeing could save them). It is likely that being shod led to this, but they were saved unshod.

Dr Hiltrud Strasser and Her Holistic Hoof Care Method - Academia Artivm Didacticvm Eqviorvm in Liberti

I'll also post two VERY short clips showing in slow motion the impact of a shod horses foot on pavement and the same thing for an unshod horse. What you want to look at is the foot (you'll be drawn to the flexing of the leg, but look at the foot). You'll see the shod foot does not allow any expansion or flexing of the foot (which is needed) since the shoe holds it rigidly in place and really has little traction as it slides slightly. The unshod foot lands pretty solid with good contact and thus is able to expand (although you won't be able to actually detect the expansion...film not slow enough and not close enough).





 




 

Lastly  I'd like to give a slight example of how long it's been known that horses functioning on any terrain is subject to the feet being conditioned and prepared. If you've never heard of Xenophon he was the leader of the Greek Cav over 2,000 years ago. Some attribute the him with the saying "no hoof no horse". But he had much more to say (most people just don't read it :lol. This will be rather paraphrased, but he also noted that the hardness of the ground that horse lives on will determine how hard the hoof is and thus how much it will wear. So even over 2,000 years ago they knew that a horse that spent time being conditioned to hard ground could stand up to being worked on that ground (without being shod). If you've ever been to Greece you know just how hard and rugged the land is there.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^My farriers have alway provided honest opinions as to whether or not a horse needed shoes. I think most would take a loyal and happy customer (because that means repeated business) than shoes on every horse, when it may not be the best choice.


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

i second that,,,, my farrier recommended pulling shoes in winter.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Zexious said:


> ^My farriers have alway provided honest opinions as to whether or not a horse needed shoes. I think most would take a loyal and happy customer (because that means repeated business) than shoes on every horse, when it may not be the best choice.


 Sort of reminds me of a young lady some time back who wanted her horse to be like mine. Unshod and able to ride anywhere.
Her farrier advised her that unshod her horse would be lame.
And true enough, when the shoes were removed the horse limped and was "lame". It's not something new or uncommon to see when a horse that's been shod for so long suddenly has it's foot expanding and more blood flowing it's uncomfortable and even painful. It can often take a year to get the feet right again. I've even spent over a year before getting feet completely back to where they should have been.

Of course her farrier told her that the problem was her horse needed shoes and that it wouldn't be lame anymore once it was shod again. Of course when the shoes went on the horses feet no longer worked like nature designed and intended, but it was use to that and didn't limp. So of course I was wrong and her farrier was correct :lol:. No problem. It doesn't cost me anything. She merrily went on her way convinced that her horse had to have shoes (and slightly constricted heels).

I really don't care if you shoe your horse or not. I was just putting out information for the OP so they could be a bit more educated on the subject and hopefully do more research to get the facts. If they feel that the horse needs shoes then no ones going to stop them :lol:.

No one will stop anyone from shoeing their horse, or feeing it sweet feed :lol:. There is no law against killing a horse with kindness. e.g No one will report you for cruelty for a shod horse with contracted heels or seedy toe, or a horse that's overweight and you're feeding it sweet feed (which will just keep it fat or fatter and lead to food issues). An emaciated horse can get you in trouble though. I guess that's the fortunate thing about a horse's weight. Most people can readily notice a horse that's too thin. But problems developing with the feet or getting overweight often just goes unnoticed. Look at Secretariat. Dead at 19...killed with kindness.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The fact of the matter is, what you want may not always be what your horse actually needs. For some time my horse couldn't go barefoot due to some factors. But now he is able to be without, and easily too.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Even endurance riders have started abandoning shoes (and they use to be some of the strongest supporters of having horses shod). This year Tevis Cup winner was unshod.

I've always had to wonder about seasonal shoeing. Gives you a few months for the hoof to react naturally or even get some conditioning done if you wanted, only to put the shoes back on and lose whatever you'd gained.

Oh well, not my problem. As I said. You can do what you want with your horse, just as I do what I want with mine. You'll just never have to worry about someone like me fixing any foot problems that might come up (or selling you any of my horses :lol. I'm funny about that :lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> The fact of the matter is, what you want may not always be what your horse actually needs. For some time my horse couldn't go barefoot due to some factors. But now he is able to be without, and easily too.


There's never reason a horse must be shod. Even if you're making demands on the feet that they are not conditioned and prepared for you can put boots on them. In my case I just don't ride them under harder conditions until their feet are ready, BUT if the day ever comes that I want to do something before they're ready I'll buy boots to do it. Boots won't allow the conditioning for terrain, but neither to shoes. Boots do allow for normal foot reaction to keep the foot healthy while shoes do not.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> There's never reason a horse must be shod. Even if you're making demands on the feet that they are not conditioned and prepared for you can put boots on them. In my case I just don't ride them under harder conditions until their feet are ready, BUT if the day ever comes that I want to do something before they're ready I'll buy boots to do it. Boots won't allow the conditioning for terrain, but neither to shoes. Boots do allow for normal foot reaction to keep the foot healthy while shoes do not.


We tried boots, and it did not work out. So "never" is a bit too much of a blanket statement


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> . For some time my horse couldn't go barefoot due to some factors.


Would you mind telling us for what reason your horse couldn't go unshod?

I've yet to encounter a situation that a horses "needed" to be shod.

The best one I've heard (not here obviously :lol was to treat a rotating coffin bone. It's a special shoe job. Doesn't always work and absolutely never "needs" to be done. Horses that were recommended to be put down, because the traditional shoeing treatment failed (and the coffin bone had penetrated the sole), have been fixed, fully recovered and saved "without" using shoes.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

its lbs not miles said:


> There's never reason a horse must be shod. Even if you're making demands on the feet that they are not conditioned and prepared for you can put boots on them. In my case I just don't ride them under harder conditions until their feet are ready, BUT if the day ever comes that I want to do something before they're ready I'll buy boots to do it. Boots won't allow the conditioning for terrain, but neither to shoes. Boots do allow for normal foot reaction to keep the foot healthy while shoes do not.


Competition horses, such as eventing horses and show jumping horses, that are running and jumping at speed on different terrains like grass or mud, need to be shod and have studs or caulks to prevent slipping and reduce the risk of a fall. Corrective shoeing is also a whole other category. Example, I've seen foals born with contracted tendons and trimming was not enough.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Its--I never suggested you cared whether or not a horse had shoes xD

I guess I'm just old school in that I feel you should be able to trust the professionals you hire (farriers, trainers, vets). Else, why hire them and not just learn to do it yourself?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

updownrider said:


> Competition horses, such as eventing horses and show jumping horses, that are running and jumping at speed on different terrains like grass or mud, need to be shod and have studs or caulks to prevent slipping and reduce the risk of a fall. Corrective shoeing is also a whole other category. Example, I've seen foals born with contracted tendons and trimming was not enough.


 
Actually, today unshod horse are competing in events from cross country and endurance to stadium jumping as more people are starting to realize that it's best for the horse (even if some events are not good for the joints, but that's a different issue). If the extra traction that cleated shoes provide is needed those riders are using boots to provide it (while still allowing the foot to function normally, but still creating the extra joint strain in cases where it applies).
As for contracted tendons requiring a horse to be shod that's the same story they give for sever laminitis ("no trim is going to fix that"). No one is saying a "trim" will cure everything, but there are a lot of ways to treat something (successfully) without shoeing. People who deal only with doing things unshod have a lot more to draw on than just a trim :lol: (e.g. boots, casting, etc, etc...). There are horses that were "beyond help" and told to be put down when shoeing failed to fix the problem and yet they became sound again without shoes. It's not easy. It's not quick. And if you're paying for it it's not cheap, but horses that the a vet and farrier failed some how managed to survive with an unshod treatment and different vet. 

Until I hear Dr Stasser or even Claudia Garner tell me that they've encountered a case that must be shod (I've seen the results of their work) I'll stay with the unshod solutions . So far it's worked best for my horses and the ones I've helped. The problems with shoeing is a bit overwhelming. All the issues created by shoeing makes me glad that I never had to make the change (many thanks to my grandfather).


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

its- Can you name one high level international or even national eventer or show jumper successfully competing that goes barefoot or with just a boot? I can't think of one. 

As for you staying with unshod solutions, that is fine for you. I object to you saying no horse ever needs shoes.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Its--I never suggested you cared whether or not a horse had shoes xD
> 
> I guess I'm just old school in that I feel you should be able to trust the professionals you hire (farriers, trainers, vets). Else, why hire them and not just learn to do it yourself?


European old school . Most of the world did not shoe horses although the equivalent of "boots" have been made use of almost since recorded time. Most areas just never saw the need to nail things to the hoof when they could just use if the need ever arose and it still allow the foot to work normally.

As for the professionals we hire. We ignored our vet for years :lol: (and the farriers knew better than to approach my grandfather about nailing shoes on any of our horses). Vet told me my white mare was going to have get shoes, because white feet are "soft" :lol:. It took awhile, but after about 6 years he just told me he was amazed at how well her feet were holding up and what was I doing? He just shook his head in disbelieve with I told him I worked her regularly, rode on the road almost daily (including 30 miles round trip to town 2 or 3 times a month). Point being that the vet was a professional, but still believed the myth about white feet vs black feet :lol: (he was the only large animal vet in the county though and had a great business in our almost all rural county with a 1 horse and 1 mule county seat :lol. Even professionals can believe things that have been proven false. Look at the vets who say TB flat track racing isn't bad for the horse vs those to say it is. Vets say that shoeing is good for a horse vs those who say it's not. They're like a bunch of politicians :lol: so I've learned to look at effects and results. So far nothing I've seen has convinced me that my grandfather wasn't right (although I have a much better understanding of why he was right....even if he didn't :lol. Being a professional just means you're getting paid for it. And holding on to the ways things have always been done can be good and bad. Would you want to Dr to treat you with 18th century procedures?  That's what some people do with horses.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

updownrider said:


> its- Can you name one high level international or even national eventer or show jumper successfully competing that goes barefoot or with just a boot? I can't think of one.
> 
> As for you staying with unshod solutions, that is fine for you. I object to you saying no horse ever needs shoes.


You can object. No one's going to stop you :lol:

I never said they were doing it at the highest levels. Changes seldom start at the top.
But Endurance racing makes for a good example. It wasn't that long ago that few if any unshod horses were doing much in Endurance racing. Now you find many unshod horse competing and winning and doing it big. I'd say the Tevis Cup is pretty big in the Endurance racing world :lol: and more and more riders are competing in it unshod (and the % completing it has been comparable and at time significantly greater than their shod counterparts).
But then more and more people are starting to realize the benefits to their horses from being unshod.

So I'll say it again. Doesn't matter to me what you do. If you want to see what unshod horses are doing in competitions you have the internet just like I do. To me, if people have started to successfully compete at lower levels (and they have) then just like endurance racing it's just a matter of time .
Personally, I do long distance (not endurance) riding, so really could not care less about keeping up with shows or competitions. I just need my mares to have feet that can go anywhere I need them to so I take the time to get them ready. I know people who do like to compete though and I see unshod becoming more common. Who knows, in another 50 years they might starting saying the results of what happens to horses feet with shod is cruel :lol:. But until then do what you want and enjoy.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

updownrider said:


> I object to you saying no horse ever needs shoes.


Same here. I find that most statements with absolutes are bound to be disproven eventually. I'd agree that the majority (and maybe even the vast majority) of horses wouldn't need shoes under the care of a competent trimmer.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

updownrider said:


> .
> 
> As for you staying with unshod solutions, that is fine for you. I object to you saying no horse ever needs shoes.


Oh, I forgot. I can just as easily object to you insisting that some horse do need shoes. :lol:

We have that luxury to object or disbelieve what someone else says. We can say we don't believe facts that cannot be disproved. It wasn't until the last 1/2 century that they proved conclusively that two blue eyed people could have a brown eyed child, but I've known college educated people who got their degrees after 2000 that still believe it can't happen :lol:. Even in the face of our modern understanding of genetics.

So you object and I'll object and we'll let the situation in the year 2100 settle who's objection held up. :lol: (change with horses is slow.... e.g there weren't many of us riding with just halters, without bits, in the 70's, but over 30 years later you could buy a bitless bridles :lol No, I'm not saying everyone should ride bitless just because I do :lol: (even my dear, long departed grandfather didn't like me doing that).


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I'd agree that the majority (and maybe even the vast majority) of horses wouldn't need shoes under the care of a competent trimmer.


Be careful saying that. You're getting dangerously close to crossing that line. You only one word away from "horses don't need shoes". :lol::lol::lol:

Quick, call your farrier (and or vet) and tell him that you are so sorry and will never say it again. :lol:

For penance you can put shoes back on your horse to show you didn't mean it.

It's been fun ladies , but a bit pointless beyond this. All we can really do is rehash the same things in different ways.
Enjoy your shod horses. We'll enjoy our unshod horses. And with all my heart (for your horse, not you :lol I hope that none of the numerous problems that can arise from shoeing ever befall any of your horses. (I know they won't befall any of mine )


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Be careful saying that. You're getting dangerously close to crossing that line. You only one word away from "horses don't need shoes". :lol::lol::lol:


One word is often the difference between being open minded and not.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Would you mind telling us for what reason your horse couldn't go unshod?
> 
> I've yet to encounter a situation that a horses "needed" to be shod.
> 
> The best one I've heard (not here obviously :lol was to treat a rotating coffin bone. It's a special shoe job. Doesn't always work and absolutely never "needs" to be done. Horses that were recommended to be put down, because the traditional shoeing treatment failed (and the coffin bone had penetrated the sole), have been fixed, fully recovered and saved "without" using shoes.


Well myself, my vet, and my farrier were all not a fan of putting shoes on him. For me, I just knew the most history about his feet. He had on shoes before, but that was because his hoofwall was literally crumbling. That was almost 2 years ago. 

This time, he had a vast amount of stone bruising. He was tender footed, he had a blown absess, he had a lot going on with his feet because his previous trim wasn't helping him either. We tried hoof boots, but it wasn't working out. Our vet finally told us that the best thing was to just get him comfortable. So on the shoes went, and he was able to heal and able to walk. He got them pulled right after we moved to Louisiana, back in the summer. He's fine now, and can be barefoot.

At that point in time, shoes were required to make him more comfortable. Once he had healed, he didn't need them to be comfortable anymore.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am Anti- Hildrud Stausser. I have researched her work for years and found that she has screwed up more animals that what has been "saved". You wont change my mind about her either.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> Oh, I forgot. I can just as easily object to you insisting that some horse do need shoes. :lol:
> 
> We have that luxury to object or disbelieve what someone else says. We can say we don't believe facts that cannot be disproved. It wasn't until the last 1/2 century that they proved conclusively that two blue eyed people could have a brown eyed child, but I've known college educated people who got their degrees after 2000 that still believe it can't happen :lol:. Even in the face of our modern understanding of genetics.
> 
> So you object and I'll object and we'll let the situation in the year 2100 settle who's objection held up. :lol: *(change with horses is slow.... e.g there weren't many of us riding with just halters, without bits, in the 70's, but over 30 years later you could buy a bitless bridles :lol:*) No, I'm not saying everyone should ride bitless just because I do :lol: (even my dear, long departed grandfather didn't like me doing that).


Just a note.
You could have bought a bitless bridle shortly after man domesticated horses but back then they called it bartering. (trade this for that. It was probably made by a clansman out of grass or leather thong: not nessearily going through the mouth.) No one *realy* knows when the first "bit" was made but archeologist do know they were of bone and leather/grasses.. Man wanted more control, and much quicker thus the bit (simplified). We are going back to the days of ancient old with "bitless" bridles. 

What I find intresting are the bridleless bits. But now we are going off topic.

To shoe or not to shoe is still a question. Ive had more unshod horses than shod and I remember back when I was in 4-H (a thousand years ago) the horse *had to be* shod before going to horse camp or the animal was not allowed to attend. So we put shoes on my large pony who never had a shoe on him after the day we bought him. They were removed after camp was over. Pointess in my opinion for that pony had hooves of steel (all white to debunk the "white feet are weak" myth).


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had horses I kept barefoot that I trail rode even in the mountains. It really depends on the horse. The mare I own now was barefoot for 5yrs rode in all types of terrain and after moving to a very dry climate her hooves started to have cracking problems so I now keep her shod.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It depends first on the horse and their hooves. Many, many horses are perfectly fine unshod or just using boots when needed. Others do better shod due to various factors. Your best bet is to educate yourself, talk to knowledgeable farriers/vets (many of them, not just one), and to first and foremost LISTEN TO YOUR HORSE. 

My boy is shod during the summers, I've considered boots, but they freak me out so I haven't yet go that way. We were barefoot for 3 years before I put shoes on him. Three years of limping down all of the gravel roads (basically all we have to ride on) and him ditch diving constantly to get off the hard ground. I was constantly told "oh, you just need to condition him to it!" How do you condition a horse to hard ground that literally cannot walk 10 feet on a gravel surface without limping? 

I had a well recommended barefoot farrier(actually tried a couple of them), I tried trimming on my own (with guidance), and so on and so forth. He isn't fed grain, isn't overweight, and isn't stalled. However, he is kept on soft ground and ridden on very hard and gravelly ground. We are also "trapped" by snow/ice for a good half of the year, so no hard ground to be found then either. Unless I was significantly more wealthy than I am there is no way to condition my horse to hard/rocky ground. So I shoe him when it becomes necessary. The pony ended up being shod this summer for the same reason. The difference between the ground they are kept on and the ground they are ridden on is enough that their hooves cannot acclimate fast enough for the relatively short season we have. It is possible their hooves would acclimate, I definitely have no doubt the pony would, although I am not sure that the gelding would at all. 

Now, my old horses that were kept the exact same way? Never shod and never a lame step in their lives. Although they were given straight corn and all sorts of other terrible things and never had an issue. Apparently they were just tougher than my current two. 

Bottom line is listen to your horse and educate yourself from a wide variety of sources. There are very few absolutes in the world and most of them have nothing to do with how to keep your horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Its--I may not want professionals treating me with 18th century techniques but, you're right, that's what I pay them for. And, shocking, I am not knowledgable enough (nor do I have the time) to do all veterinary or farrier procedures myself.

The "you" I used in my post was the general, all encompassing "you". I pay a lot of money for top of the line care, and expect honest opinions, and what is best for my horse. I'd venture to say that it's what I receive. But, maybe I'm just old school, or "18th century".


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Shoeing done right should not hurt a horse's hoof. If done improperly it can easily injure a horse, as can regular trimming, or lack thereof. If you are doing lots of work that proves a lot of wear and tear, I do not believe there is a better substitute than a good shoe (or a horse with a naturally strong hoof.) For more casual use, intermittent use of hoof boots can do wonders. I've seen it myself, and a good hoof boot can stand up to pretty good abuse, but used too often can rub a horse raw. I've used hoof boots on driving horses where shoes would be too slippery. They held up nice, but couldn't be used daily for long distances. On weekend trails they are a dream for a tender-footed horse who isn't used enough to make shoes worth it.

I take no particular side. Hoof boots are a very viable option for a horse that takes it rough on the occasional road-ride or rocky trail. Shoes have their place, and when used right I have no beef with them. The barefoot horse is a thing of beauty, especially ones with hoof quality that can hold up, but it isn't necessarily for every rider or their horse. There are so many debates that have plenty of pros and cons surrounding horses; blankets or no blankets, shoes or no shoes, grain or no grain, etc. There is no right or wrong answer, just the best possible answer for the situation. For this situation, I think hoof boots should be considered.


----------



## Dappledbaybeauty (Jun 30, 2012)

Meadow said:


> I have been wondering this for a while. Some say not to, some say you need to. But it is rather expensive and I know it really depends on your ground, but will it help or cause problems down the road?


I love Epona shoes there shock absorbing and the horses don't trip!
Its fantastic!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

It depends on what the horse is being used for.
If the horse is a pasture pet or does light work on soft ground every once in a while, then no. 
If the horse has bad feet and/or needs a foot problem fixed, then yes.
If the horse is shown and worked heavily yes, to prevent foot damage down the road.
We have 5, and leave 3 barefoot. Two have great strong feet, and the other is not ridden. One has shoes only on the front because he has weak front feet, and mine has all four feet shod. He's been shod all his life and doesn't do well without them (we took them off once.) He also gets corrective shoeing.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

If the horse can do fine without them, then don't bother.


----------



## Dappledbaybeauty (Jun 30, 2012)

I copied what I wrote from another post.

I had exactly the same problem boots rubbed my mare raw after a trail ride and yes they did fit her and yes she was "broken" into them.
I think Epona shoes are the most amazing thing to come along for horses feet.
1. There shock absorbing.
2. They take the toe back.
3. They give proper frog support.
4. They support the whole hoof not just the rim.
5. There light weight.
6. The foot can toughen up with out getting stone bruised. 
(where as I have found they stay sensitive in boots, But with Epona's there twice as tough as when you put them on)
7. They can be Glued, Cast, or nailed on.
8. You can use packing or mesh to stop ANY stone bruise.
9. No tripping
10. Builds up sole on a thin sole horse.
11. MUCH MORE incredible benefits. 

There amazing and I wouldn't think of using anything else on my mare or other horses ever..

Ps. Metal shoes are horrific things in my opinion, I have never and will never use metal shoes and rim shoes are not comfortable for your horse at all they contract the heels and think about it your horse is landing on steel! Not rubber or flexible plastic or a shock absorbing frog its landing on exactly the place they should not bear weight on the hoof and on top of that there landing on steel.
Metal shoes are not comfortable.
The only shoe I agree with is the Epona Shoe and Barefoot if you horse is comfortable like that.
I think the ACT Trim is the way to go trim the bars take the toe back ect...
If you need help "The Happy Hoof" on youtube is the best ever trim (my opinion)


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

If you guys would like to see some of her pictures, you can go to my thread, "My Arabian, Cinder ". I finally figured out how to upload pictures :lol:.


----------



## ShaynadhMarzer (Oct 19, 2012)

Honestly, I'm seeing so many people coming up with the arguments that the so and so winner of such and such a cup was unshod, and that certain disciplines seem to be abandoning shoes.

Personal opinion, it's not a valid argument.

It's like saying everyone should wear...let's say a jumper (top, sweater or whatever you call it where you live). Some people need it, some people don't.

Two perfect examples. My first pony and my friend's first pony. Mine didn't need shoes, and I trekked on roads, hunted, jumped competitively in all types of terrain (grass, sand, etc.) on him. He never went lame or had a problem. We tried to put shoes on him and he couldn't walk. Slipped and fell everywhere.

My friend's horse on the other hand, who was the exact same breed, similar confirmation, heck even the same colour even though that has nothing to do with it. Her mare was always shod. She did the exact same things I did. In contrast, she decided to leave her mare unshod, and guess what? Went ballistic. Freaked out at every new type of terrain. Could. Not. Walk.

So you see it depends on each individual horse. Some only need front shoes, some only need back. The reasons for getting your horse shod are also so varied it would take me the rest of my life to list them all. They could need extra grip if you ride on grass a lot and your horse tends to slip. The horse could have unsound feet and may need medically prescribed shoes to fix overgrown hooves, pain in the foot, lameness, etc. They could just have weak feet thanks to their gene pool.

So seek your farrier's and vet's advice, because they will through sheer experience, have a good opinion as to whether your horse needs to be shod. Don't listen to the claims that eventers are starting to abandon shoes, that winners of shows/vents are now more commonly unshod, etc. Simply because every single horse is different, and some just need shoes, while others don't.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't read all of the posts on this thread, but wanted to share my opinion none the less.

Basically, I wanted to reiterate the above: ask your farrier or vet. I know some people don't agree with the "Ask your farrier" (because apparently they think all farriers are money hungry? xD), but they are a professional and you pay them for a reason.
If you're not comfortable with that, ask someone where you board. Not all horses need shoes, but some do.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I would say that if you aren't comfortable asking your farrier or vet for the opinion because you think they are money hungry and out to screw you, either you need therapy to work through some issues or you need to find a farrier/vet that IS trustworthy. There are quite a few out there.


----------



## ShaynadhMarzer (Oct 19, 2012)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I would say that if you aren't comfortable asking your farrier or vet for the opinion because you think they are money hungry and out to screw you, either you need therapy to work through some issues or you need to find a farrier/vet that IS trustworthy. There are quite a few out there.


I couldn't agree more with you, I've been looking through the entire forum and I'm starting to realize how good we have it here in Ireland. There's a decent, friendly stables in almost every town, and the one I will shortly be attending is the best around.

When I had my pony on self-care board at the same stables (I left and have returned since), the farrier was the significant other of the BO/BM at the time. He made an individual decision based on each horse, and as he did handyman jobs around the yard, he was usually to be found chilling around the place and would have no problem just having a look at your horses feet and giving you his professional opinion, free of charge. You always offered though out of politeness, of course!

I totally agree with the last two posters though, if you're not happy with your vet/farriers professional opinion, then you need to find yourself ones whose opinions you respect and trust.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Exactly. My current farrier is great and just about every one I have worked with has been trustworthy and honest. The one I had the hardest time with was the natural trimmer, he'd been to farrier school and all that, but had decided to stop shoeing because he believed it was unhealthy for the horse. He tried REALLY hard to get my boy comfortable barefoot, but it just wasn't happening unfortunately. Ah well, maybe someday I will be a millionaire and can design a paddock/pasture situation that will make my boy's feet not suck. :lol:


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I believe not to shoe. The horse is born without them, its not natural to nail a hunk of metal to their foot . I bought a gelding a few years ago and he had shoes. My farrier took them off and his feet where bad. Contracted heels from wearing them most of his life. And battling LTLH because of it. My farrier said it will take years to get him back to where he needs to be, and he would not recommend putting shoes back on him as it would make it worse. They are slowly getting back to shape and are still tender on hard ground but I use hoof boots to help him. I have 6 horses and none of them will ever see a shoe.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It may not be "natural" to have a hunk of metal in their foot, but is it natural for them to be wearing 20-50 pounds of leather and carrying a rider? No.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

No its not natural but tack does not hurt the horse ( If fitted properly) and cause the body to become twisted and painful. That saying I ride bitless and my tack is fitted to make the horse comfortable. Like I said shoes have ruined my horses feet and I choose not to use them .Everyone has there option on what they do with their horses and im not going to judge you for it .It is the OPs decision to shoe or not to shoe and I was giving my view on it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^For sure, I just found your post to be a bit accusatory, and all encompassing. "The horse is born without them, its not natural to nail a hunk of metal to their foot " 
I invite you to check out some horses with sway backs and say that tack doesn't cause the body to become twisted and painful. 
If done properly, by a professional, and for the right reasons, shoes shouldn't have these effects on the legs or feet.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I did not post on here to be argued with, im not that kind of person.I didn't say that tack don't mess up the body. The body can be fixed if some somebody wants to put ill fitting tack on a horse. But as I said my horses feet have been messed up from wearing shoes most of his life and will take years of work to fix.I just posted here to tell my option and experience with shoes. No one is stopping you from putting shoes on your horse. So don't try to say shoes are ok, its my opinion.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, don't try to say shoes aren't okay, because they are in some cases and that's my opinion.

That's the funny thing about opinions, everybody has them and just because somebody doesn't have the same one as you doesn't mean that they aren't allowed to voice it in response to yours.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

Everyone has the right to say anything they want. Just because most people like shoes don't mean I have to. So no one has the right to tell me that im wrong to think shoes are bad for horses.Its not as a big of a deal that everyone is trying to make it. I dont like shoes, you do end of story. But this is not about me or you. The OP was asking should I shoe or not. And I was posting my experience that I had and still having with shoes.


----------



## ShaynadhMarzer (Oct 19, 2012)

Haffieluver06 said:


> I did not post on here to be argued with, im not that kind of person.


Unfortunately, your opinion seemed to be phrased in such a way that it did come across as insulting or 'better then thou'. It's great that you don't believe in shoeing your horses, but the comment



Haffieluver06 said:


> its not natural to nail a hunk of metal to their foot


came across as a little rude (for want of a better word). You can see other people here who have similar opinions to yours who managed to voice it in a much more polite way without coming across as trying to make people feel bad for using shoes.

In some cases it is completely necessary. The veterinary world has come up with shoes that can now help a horse with bad joints, tender feet, unbalanced confirmation, even things such as Navicular and the like.

Just to point out that I completely respect your opinion (I didn't shoe my horse either as he didn't need it so please don't take this as me bashing your opinion), but what I think we're trying to say is don't be so harsh and "this is the only way all other ways are wrong" about it


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't like putting shoes on my horses feet. That does not make me rude. And i am not better then anybody, I don't like to argue it gets no where. I put a post on what I think about shoes just like everybody else.And im not against anyone else putting shoes on their horses feet.I said why i don't like shoes and just because anyone else don't agree with me don't mean you guys have the right to jump on me about it. Shoes have hurt my horse not help him.Again I was just sharing my experience,there no reason for anyone to get so in to it. In the end no matter what anyone says to me i still don't like shoes and you wont change my mind.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Haffieluver--To me, this isn't arguing. It's discussion, which is what this forum is... I'm just sharing my opinion, just like you're sharing yours. They clash, and there's nothing wrong with that.

I'm not trying to get you to put shoes on your horse, and I know that you're not trying to get me to take shoes off mine. I'm just trying to point out that, hey, your wording wasn't the best for your opinion. Here's why. 
No harm, no fowl.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lots and lots of great info in this thread, and the bottom line is, what others have stated already...*IT DEPENDS ON THE HORSE!*

Get yourself a GOOD unbiased farrier who has an honest reputation. *Beware of people who speak in extremes* (All horses need shoes, All horses can go barefoot). If there's one thing I have found throughout my years as a horse owner, it's that extremes are usually incorrect because there are exceptions to EVERY rule. 

My farrier is a good, honest experienced horseman, and he will tell me the day he believes my horse needs shoes. So far, that day hasn't come with this farrier yet, and my horse remains sound and balanced as can be. And we have Evented and have done Jumpers as well (albeit at the lower levels...I do admit I have not done high level with my little 14.2 hand mare, so I'm not going to say that she wouldn't need shoes if we did that, I just don't know since I haven't ever tried - it's certainly possible she would). 

With my old farrier, at a different barn that had very hard footing, I did choose to put shoes on my mare, for the first time in her life, to protect her hooves from wearing down too quickly. After I moved to a barn with better footing, I pulled them and she's been barefoot since without issue. It depends not only on the horse, but on all of the outside factors that are acting upon that horse's hooves. 

*Always stay open minded to both sides of the story.* Ever heard the funny saying _"There's always 3 sides of the story...His, Hers, and the Truth"?_ Well it applies to most things in life :lol:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Agreed...it depends on the horse....I've got three and 2 can go barefooted....one just isn't comfortable without his shoes......

I think it's an unnatural act to drive a nail in a horses foot too...but it's also an unnatural act for the horse to have a human on it's back.....and perhaps if a human wasn't on it's back then it wouldn't need shoes?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Right and just because it's not natural doesn't make it wrong...take much of modern medicine for example!  My dad had both hips replaced, for example...he was much better off with those replacements and they certainly were not "natural"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I used easyboots on my mare until i put back shoes on her (and she is more sound now btw). The boots started to distort her hoof by putting a line in them where the top of the boot was. They worked though. NEVER leave them on. My mare kept chipping her back foot so i left one on for an hour. She peed in it and i spent the next week fighting scratched -_-' Im pro shoes if you live in rocky areas. And if your horse destroyed her feet in their stall (Like mine).


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

for those that dont believe in shoes, whats the options when riding on pavement? everyone knows they can slip on pavement. ive ridden mine lately and keep him down to a very slow rack, even though he likes to go all out. but in a flat walk the other day he slipped a little bit.

normally i have shoes with boreum on them to keep from slipping and to protect his feet from harsh ground while trail riding.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

I use renegade hoof boots on paved roads to keep from slipping. It still allows the foot to expand. If you are looking for a better boot you can look them up. They fit around the hoof not their fetlock so it don't rub and they don't come off as easy.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Trinity Ridge said:


> for those that dont believe in shoes, whats the options when riding on pavement? everyone knows they can slip on pavement. ive ridden mine lately and keep him down to a very slow rack, even though he likes to go all out. but in a flat walk the other day he slipped a little bit.
> 
> normally i have shoes with boreum on them to keep from slipping and to protect his feet from harsh ground while trail riding.


I ride with boots...I've put over 500 miles on Easy Boot Epics and over 500 on Renegades....I bought another pair of Renegades in September so I guess I like the Renegades a little better....

I think the boots provide better traction on slick rocks etc, than shoes do.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I kept my mare barefoot for 4yrs but when we moved to a drier climate we started having cracking issues so she now has shoes again. It depends on the horse.


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 3 horses and all are barefoot. One of them has very thin hoof walls that fall apart with nails in them. An important thing to consider when starting your horse barefoot I'd that it is kind of like if you started going barefoot. It takes a while for the foot to toughen up. The horse will most likely be tender footed for a while and may need boots or a break from riding.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That's true, but sometimes they don't toughen up at all. That's where shoes come in...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Just dont do what i have seen some barefoot owners do. I went to a clinic for horse boots and ALL the horses there where gimpy and lame. One horse was in year 2 of transitioning to barefoot and was not rid able because it was limping so bad (It might have something to do with the trimming the horses to have tiny Chiclet feet. A tb's big feet should be longer then 2 inch). If it causes a horse THAT much pain id rather shoe. If not and the horse is sound, well then i save on shoes XD (too bad my mare needs shoes...)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Kiger, I tried it for at least three years before I gave it up. My boy is just not comfortable being ridden on the ground I have without shoes. Maybe boots would do the job, but I'm not completely comfortable with the thought of boots.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My mare has a quarter crack (from a old scar) and we wanted to hold off putting shoes. she would crack, chip and obliterated any heal she had just in her stall! (she had no turn out). Even with boots it did not work. She was barefoot for 6 years on her back end did her no favors. Without shoes it felt like I was riding the front of the horse, it was like her rear end did not exist. First day i rode her with shoes and she was a different horse. She also decided she wanted to jump everything in site lol.
I wished she could go without shoes. It would be cheaper (well its almost free at the moment because bf's dad is my farrier but still lol)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I know the feeling! That first time we could ride off the property without gimping down the road was wonderful! Not having to fight to keep him out if the grass shoulder on the road was pretty nice too!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Nov 24, 2013)

It is also an option to compromise and put shoes on the front only, leaving the rear barefoot.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Whistlejacket said:


> It is also an option to compromise and put shoes on the front only, leaving the rear barefoot.


Yep - that's what I did the couple months my mare had shoes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

There's nothing more obnoxious than someone who thinks that they're opinion = facts. You are 100% free to think and feel however you want, but that doesn't make it right/true. I could say with absolute confidence that the sky above is red (and that I know it is because this is what I've seen/believed for "this" many years which must mean I know what I'm talking about) but that sure as heck doesn't make it so. 

Stop talking in absolutes, stop stating your views as the end-all-be-all, stop being so closed minded and maybe people will take you a little more seriously. I know there's a few people on this thread who's given me a good laugh with their massively uneducated statements being touted around as facts. 

Threads on pro/anti shoeing (as well as a few other choice topics) always bring them out of the woodwork. At least it's a good way to weed out the kool aid drinkers from the rest. BTW, yes, I'm talking about the die hard barefoot fanatics. Because rarely, if ever, do you see someone pro-shoe spouting so much drivel and judgement to people who prefer going barefoot. We're not the ones trying to shove our opinion down your throats and throwing a tantrum when asked to provide actual, reputable proof/back up to support your ludicrous claims. 

It's embarrassing.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Have you guys seen the website soulfulequine.com? (I'm pretty sure that's what it's called) but it's a horribly biased website for pro barefoot people, trying to educate the "ignorant" people who shoe their horses. I think that kind of ties in with the above post
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I deal with them a lot in my area. Random barefooted horse person rides up to me "You know shoes are bad for their feet?" (me in my head) "Do you know that letting my horse gimp around lame for over a year and riding them like that is worst?" I rode my mare on a pact dirt trail for about 20/30 min. I noticed she did not want to trot or lope when asked (This is from an Arab who thinks running is the best thing besides grain). I hoped off and looked at her feet. They where BLEEDING! This horse had no shoes on for over 3 years and had been trimmed 4 weeks earlier. That's when I said "Front shoes". This is the main reason she can never be without shoes

Before shoes









With shoes











But as I said. If You are willing to use boots and he dose not trash his feet in his stall no shoes should be ok. And if he is being a pasture puff for a while then id pull shoes too.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm considering just doing her rear hooves and see if she does better with them. If she does, Ill do all fours. If not, I'll keep her barefooted. Thank you everyone for your help. It helped me a lot .


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Did my pics show up?
Im not seeing them and i was before.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

First I didn't see them. I see them now though . And that's a huge improvement! What happened to her hoof/hooves?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Idk. she was like that for at least 6 (7?) years. her previous owner did not touch her feed at all for 3 years. I assume (educated assumption because of where i got her from and behavior) she was used for horse tripping. I guess she could have gotten it from that. idk the scar goes from the coronet down her heal bulb to her heal (the hoof). Luckily its only the top layer. I tried to keep her without shoes, most farriers wanted to charge me 200+ to mess with her. Bfs dad drills an extra hole in her shoe so he dose not get a nail in the crack and she is fine now . The crack is much tighter now because it was immobilized. Will that crack ever grow out? nope (vet confirmed) its a deep scar through the coronet.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry I sound scatter brained, it's late lol!


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

I rode my horse barefoot for three years because she wasn't mine. Then when I bought her my farrier, trainer, BO, and I all came to the agreement that she should have front shoes. She has small feet for her size and her front left is clubfoot. Let me just say that I have seen drastic improvement. She no longer does that short choppy stride and she is no longer super stiff. She loves her shoes! I agree shoes aren't for all horses, but for some it is better with them than without.


----------

